# Need help for building my first gaming rig [ Budget : 1 lakh]



## petergriffin (Oct 26, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Basically i want the rig to support all upcoming major games at high settings for atleast 2 years ( Assassin's Creed Rogue,Batman: Arkham Knight,The Division ,far cry 4,cod series,bf4 and obvi the old games. Beside gaming i'll be using it for multimedia(full hd movies) and browsing .

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: The budget should not exceed 1 lakh.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes i will oc the gpu and cpu.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 64 bit ( maybe i'll upgrade to win 10 later)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 Tb minimum .(i already have a laptop 500gb internal hdd which i'll be using)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 1920 X 1080 (24" atleast)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I already have a keyboard mouse combo.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: After 2 weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I'll assemble it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, will buy from nehru place or some online site.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
* Should be an intel cpu.
* I am planning to get a gtx 970 but i'm not sure which model to go with.I ll  get the gpu from nehru place only,so kindly suggest some good trustworthy shops because customer service matters, as many gtx 970 cards are having coil issues .  (msi,asus and gigabyte)
* Preferred cabinets : NZXT H440, NZXT PHANTOM 410 and CM STORM SCOUT 2.( open to other awesome looking suggestions )
* guys please suggest some good shops in nehru place. i've heard about SMC and C2C(but i'll be skipping this one as i read some negative reviews about fake products and stuff).


THANKs!


----------



## gemangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Intel i7 4790k Processor - 23K
MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Motherboard - 15k
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (2 x 4 GB) 8GB - 6.5k
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - 4k  
ZOTAC GTX 970 -27k
Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner - 1k
Corsair RM650 650 watts PSU - 7.5k  or Corsair RM850 850 Watts PSU -11k ( in future if u like to do SLI )
Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL LED Monitor - 13k or LG 23.8 inch LED 24MP76HM Monitor - 14k
Cooler Master HAF 912 - 5.5k or  CORSAIR CARBIDE SERIES SPEC 03 - 5.3k   

Note: would recommend SSD for much better performance and loading time


----------



## petergriffin (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=296990]gemangel[/MENTION]
how is the rma service of MSI and zotac here in delhi? any idea?
Corsair Vengeance vs G.Skill RipjawsX . is there any difference in performance ?

thanks


----------



## gemangel (Oct 28, 2014)

rma service of MSI is very good and zotac also in delhi

Corsair Vengeance vs G.Skill RipjawsX both r good but Corsair Vengeance is easily available


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 28, 2014)

i visit the "PC Component Configuration" section of this forum just to burn with jealousy... every friggin day >_<


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 29, 2014)

^^ lol


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 31, 2014)

gemangel said:


> Intel i7 4790k Processor - 23K
> MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Motherboard - 15k
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (2 x 4 GB) 8GB - 6.5k
> WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - 4k
> ...



What about speakers (or headphones) .
And why recommend those overpriced RM series PSU. Better to get a Antec 600W one, forgot the exact name, thats around Rs5000 and. With the money saved get a decent 2.1 speaker system or a Headphone Mic set


----------



## AMITNOIDA (Oct 31, 2014)

gemangel said:


> Intel i7 4790k Processor - 23K
> MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Motherboard - 15k
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (2 x 4 GB) 8GB - 6.5k
> WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - 4k
> ...



I am also in the process of deciding the components of my new Gaming PC with almost similar budget. I have some apprehension about the heating issues of i7 4790k as mentioned in various user feedbacks in the internet.  Some users faced heating problem of i7-4790k even with after market air cooling with cooler master hyper 212 Evo  & arctic silver 5 thermal paste. 

Can any forum member, who uses i7 4790k himself share his experience with respect to any excessive heating issue of this processor?


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 9, 2015)

I got busy with exams ,finally i'll be getting the rig next Friday from nehru place.
soo i mailed smc and mass computers asking them to give the price quote .The SMC guy just replaced most of the parts with cm and msi models :/(maybe because they are the authorized dealers or something)
final quote given by Mass computers (for my decided config):
*Motherboard*: Asus z97 pro wifi :17590
*CPU  *         : i7 4790k             :21500
*CPU cooler * : CM 212x             :2590
*hard disk *   : 1tb blue              :3490
*GPU     *      : Asus strix 970      :26900
*Case  *        :h440 nzxt             :7895
*PSU   *        :Seasonic m12ii 620 :6390
*Ram  *         :corsair veng 8gbx2 :10780
*Monitor *      : AOC i2369vm        : 10900

*Vat : 4856 *
*Total : 1,12,892*
..................
Basically i wanted to ask about mass computers ,are they trusted ? how is the service ? what about the price quote they provided ?yay or nah?
Any other good shops in nehru worth visiting?

thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 10, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> I got busy with exams ,finally i'll be getting the rig next Friday from nehru place.
> soo i mailed smc and mass computers asking them to give the price quote .The SMC guy just replaced most of the parts with cm and msi models :/(maybe because they are the authorized dealers or something)
> final quote given by Mass computers (for my decided config):
> *Motherboard*: Asus z97 pro wifi :17590
> ...



prices are goodbut why that 17k mobo?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 10, 2015)

not considering he is also taking vat. okay vat tax is taken by all vendors but then there prices are low..
why that mobo?
also since ur main purpose is gaming 4690k will also be more then enough.
asus strix is good looking comes with backplate looks cool in case.
u can get antec vp550p v3 if u have no plans for sli.
 instead of getting 16gb ram buy only 8 gb and rest buy a 120gb ssd

one more thing since asus strix requires only 1 8pin connector u can actually do sli with no overclock on any component but the system will be running nearly at full loads for extended time, so this is not adviced


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 10, 2015)

sorry i forget to mention and edit ,this rig will be used for rendering and editing
sorry
and about the motherboard ,i really wanted a good quality mobo for overclocking and asus z97 pro(wifi and Bluetooth) looks really good feature wise.But I'm open to other suggestions



> one more thing since asus strix requires only 1 8pin connector u can actually do sli with no overclock on any component but the system will be running nearly at full loads for extended time, so this is not adviced


sorry can you explain this a little more 
and i decided to go with the seasonic psu after going through many threads on TH (good quality ,better lifespan..) 650w for future upgrades just to be safe 
or should i go with a decent 550w psu? i dont want to change my psu later

thanks


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 10, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> sorry i forget to mention and edit ,this rig will be used for rendering and editing
> sorry
> and about the motherboard ,i really wanted a good quality mobo for overclocking and asus z97 pro(wifi and Bluetooth) looks really good feature wise.But I'm open to other suggestions
> 
> ...



rendering and editing then stick with 4790k and that seasonic psu is one fine product. better u stick with what u selected


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2015)

include an ssd (samsung 850 evo 120gb )if possible. all other components looks good.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 11, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> sorry i forget to mention and edit ,this rig will be used for rendering and editing
> sorry
> and about the motherboard ,i really wanted a good quality mobo for overclocking and asus z97 pro(wifi and Bluetooth) looks really good feature wise.But I'm open to other suggestions
> 
> ...



you do know that a NIC is aroud 700 and a blutooth adapter is 300? Why shell out that much?


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> I got busy with exams ,finally i'll be getting the rig next Friday from nehru place.
> soo i mailed smc and mass computers asking them to give the price quote .The SMC guy just replaced most of the parts with cm and msi models :/(maybe because they are the authorized dealers or something)
> final quote given by Mass computers (for my decided config):
> *Motherboard*: Asus z97 pro wifi :17590
> ...



I want to do a little correction on it.
*Motherboard* : Asus Sabertooth Mark1 (5 yrs warranty)
*PU* : i7 4790k :20890
*CPU cooler* : Corsair H80 
*hard disk* : 1TB WD Black Caviour or Seagatte 1TB Baracudda( Don't go with Blue..if price is the issue.then buy seagatte)
*GPU* : Evga Gtx 970 superclocked-21900--( Pm me to get at this price.)
*Case* :h440 nzxt :78959 (From where are you getting this, NZXT products aren't available in Nehru Place??)
*PSU* :Corsair VS 650--3790
*Ram[/B} :ADATA 4 GB (XPG 1866) V3-3090
Monitor[/B} : AOC i2369vm : 10900*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

^^ seriously a corsair vs series psu in that budget?
@op, for cpu cooler, if you can afford, then get noctua nh d15. and for the psu, do not make a compromise.

- - - Updated - - -



arifcatalyst said:


> 1TB WD Black Caviour or Seagatte 1TB Baracudda( Don't go with *Blue*..if price is the issue.then buy seagatte)



anything wrong with cavier blue?


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ seriously a corsair vs series psu in that budget?
> @op, for cpu cooler, if you can afford, then get noctua nh d15. and for the psu, do not make a compromise.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Then go for Corsair RM750, fully modular, 0 RPM mode.
FOr CPU cooler just check out NZXT X60..

And yeah Seagatte 1T baracudda is better than Wd Blue..in terms of performance vs money ratio.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

arifcatalyst said:


> Then go for Corsair RM750, fully modular, 0 RPM mode.
> FOr CPU cooler just check out NZXT X60..
> 
> And yeah Seagatte 1T baracudda is better than Wd Blue..in terms of performance vs money ratio.



blue is mostly suggested here because of the exceptional service provided by wd. seagate rma is a nightmare for many.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

arifcatalyst said:


> I want to do a little correction on it.
> *Motherboard* : Asus Sabertooth Mark1 (5 yrs warranty)
> *PU* : i7 4790k :20890
> *CPU cooler* : Corsair H80
> ...


*

as @rijinpk1 pointed out ,seasonic will be safer 
and about the case ,i'm getting it from mass computers .They have the razer edition in stock(10k)which exceeds my budget,so i asked them to order the blue h440 for me (for which i had to pay some advance which is fine).
i doubt i'll be able to get a decent liquid cooler within my budget ,and i think 212 evo will be better than Corsair H80 (price and value ) as liquid coolers have alot of points of possible failure. 
i'll get the black wd hdd if its priced around 5k . which seagate model? are seagate internal hdds better than wd? as i've had some bad experience with seagate external drives (but that may be a random case) .
the only thing i'm confused is the motherboard .@adityak469 ikm thats not the reason why i chose the z97 .My friend has this model and is really happy with the performance .
but still i'm open to other motherboard suggestions .
(i'm just looking for good service in delhi,decent features and better overclocking support )

thanks*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

z97 pro is a very good mobo ad you can safely go with it. since you plan on overclocking and has the budget, you dont need to make compromise.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks *@rijinpk1  * 
and about the psu ,for some reason 95% of people online prefer seasonic  over corsair 
and the Corsair RM750 is priced 9k
where the Seasonic M12II-620 ( also modular) is available for 6500/
just one doubt ,will 620w be enough for overclocking (i ll  just use one card ,no sli )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

every one recommends seasonic not because of *some * reason but because of a *strong *reason 
they never compromise on internal components and their psus have strong build quality.
620 watt is enough for overclocking.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

haha i agree 
thanks a lot


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> haha i agree
> thanks a lot



I am too ultra..utmost...uttermost..greatly...severly...and exceptionally confused regarding to Z97 motherboard cuz there are plethora of Z97 boards of each brand with their own diff branding like TUF,ROG,Black edition...blah...blah..blah and  price rates.
For me, one day it's Z97 Hero, then the other day is TUF series.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2015)

arifcatalyst said:


> I am too ultra..utmost...uttermost..greatly...severly...and exceptionally confused regarding to Z97 motherboard cuz there are plethora of Z97 boards of each brand with their own diff branding like TUF,ROG,Black edition...blah...blah..blah and  price rates.
> For me, one day it's Z97 Hero, then the other day is TUF series.



Get anything. It doesn't matter unless you intend to perform > 1 GHz overclocks using LN2.


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get anything. It doesn't matter unless you intend to perform > 1 GHz overclocks using LN2.



What important aspect to look for when buying Z97 motherboard ?


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get anything. It doesn't matter unless you intend to perform > 1 GHz overclocks using LN2.



i agree with [MENTION=302440]arifcatalyst[/MENTION] ,soo many models with their own branded features(honestly basically are the same) but asus has a better quality control overall 
(afaik)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2015)

arifcatalyst said:


> What important aspect to look for when buying Z97 motherboard ?



VRM quality. Other things are more or less same in all boards. Just get Z97 Pro, it's a good board.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

check this comparison-
2014 Enthusiast Z97 Motherboard Roundup Verdict - Tom's hardware
but i dont know anything about the asrock service support here in delhi.
anyone using this board ?


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> VRM quality. Other things are more or less same in all boards. Just get Z97 Pro, it's a good board.



Go with a TUF series with a 5 year waranty or with all the bells and whistles ROG boards with 3 year warranty ?

- - - Updated - - -



petergriffin said:


> check this comparison-
> 2014 Enthusiast Z97 Motherboard Roundup Verdict - Tom's hardware
> but i dont know anything about the asrock service support here in delhi.
> anyone using this board ?



It's definite that I will go with Asus has it has the best BIOS and good service center in Delhi.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

arifcatalyst said:


> Go with a TUF series with a 5 year waranty or with all the bells and whistles ROG boards with 3 year warranty.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



thats good and if you are still confused check this vrm list out(really helped me out )
Sin's Hardware - VRM List


----------



## arifcatalyst (Jan 11, 2015)

petergriffin said:


> thats good and if you are still confused check this vrm list out(really helped me out )
> Sin's Hardware - VRM List



Check your PM.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 11, 2015)

no love for msi z97 gaming 7


----------

